# Best Rotary Mower for Lowest HOC on a Bermuda Lawn



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

Hey All,

I'm new to the forum(and mowing in general) and have been reading on lower heights of cut with my (hybrid?) bermuda lawn. I've slowly taken down my new sod lawn to 1.5" with my 16" earthwise 7-blade manual reel mower and am thinking I'd probably like 1" even better. Are there any rotary mowers that can give me a nice 1" cut? I was looking at the Honda HRX217VKA as they are reviewed/rated well and are readily available at Home Depot, where it states the minimum cutting height is 0.75". I've read here and there that the HRX217 isn't that great for low HOC bermuda lawns as it can scalp donuts/crop circles due to uneven lawns, but this scalping may go away over time as the lawn levels out from mulching/organic buildup. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

I would look to a powered reel mower like a Tru-Cut, Cal Trimmer or a used greens mower. Despite some of the sub-1" HOC specs you see on some rotary mowers, I don't think you would be happy with the cut mowing Bermuda that low. The mechanics of the cut is just totally different than a reel.


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

Ware said:


> Welcome to TLF!
> 
> I would look to a powered reel mower like a Tru-Cut, Cal Trimmer or a used greens mower. Despite some of the sub-1" HOC specs you see on some rotary mowers, I don't think you would be happy with the cut mowing Bermuda that low. The mechanics of the cut is just totally different than a reel.


@Ware! I watch you on YouTube all the time! You are the reason I am looking into reel mowing and the reason I've joined the forum. :thumbup: :thumbup: What can I expect in terms of maintenance on a used reel mower versus a rotary??


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

Update: After @Ware's reply, I immediately found a Tru Cut on Craigslist where the seller included a link for an H20. Upon arrival I discovered it was actually a P20. I called Tru-Cut to confirm the serial number and they stated that it is probably 1-2 years old. I got it for $300-- No front roller.. Good deal??


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Sounds like a good deal, do you have any pictures?


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Sounds like a good deal, do you have any pictures?


I sure do... couple quick shots my girlfriend took for me this morning. Excuse the mess.. I moved into the house in June and haven't had a chance to organize the garage yet....

There is some rust and/or oxidation on the levers(galvanized?) and clutch control knobs.. The knob on the propulsion clutch seems to have fallen off as well. It looks like someone macgyvered a generic a lever on. I have the inclination to swap the knob from the reel clutch to the wheel clutch and thread an 8ball onto the reel clutch. :lol:

The clutches also seem a little stiff... I'll probably take some grease to the contact points later this week.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Looks pretty well maintained, should be a nice unit. Congrats!


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

Add a front roller and it looks like you're in business!


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Looks pretty well maintained, should be a nice unit. Congrats!


Thanks!



roundrockag said:


> Add a front roller and it looks like you're in business!


buying one from reel rollers right now!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm also considering cutting low and my Honda rotary is not going to "cut it"! I am thinking of investing in an auto mower, one of the Husqvarna models for my 5800 sf lawn. These cut around 0.8".


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Marlon said:


> I'm also considering cutting low and my Honda rotary is not going to "cut it"! I am thinking of investing in an auto mower, one of the Husqvarna models for my 5800 sf lawn. These cut around 0.8".


I saw one of these on a Bermuda lawn cut about 1 inch and was impressed. Slopes ditches flat areas all looked good and tight.


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Sorry to bump an old thread - I know OP wound up with a reel mower (congrats!). I'd love a used fairway or greens mower (riding for my ~1 acre to cut), but am concerned about feasibility of me finding one around the ~$5k mark that is in OK condition and doesn't require me essentially taking on a second job to maintain.

Are there any recommendations for decent royalty riding mowers? I recognize I won't hit the HOC I'd love but wondering if there's a good compromise in the 1.5" range with any particularly rotaries that do better than others.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

aug0211 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread - I know OP wound up with a reel mower (congrats!). I'd love a used fairway or greens mower (riding for my ~1 acre to cut)


You most definitely do not want a fairway mower.....



> , but am concerned about feasibility of me finding one around the ~$5k mark that is in OK condition and doesn't require me essentially taking on a second job to maintain.


for that exact reason. :lol:


> Are there any recommendations for decent royalty riding mowers? I recognize I won't hit the HOC I'd love but wondering if there's a good compromise in the 1.5" range with any particularly rotaries that do better than others.


For 1.5" - I'd be looking at a "Trim and Surrounds" mower but maybe with rotary decks instead of reels. Especially if the TIME invested in reel maintenance (x3 for a triplex riding unit) is a deal breaker for you. Something like a Deere TerrainCut 7400, or a Toro 3500D would be overkill still for 1 acre but would certainly knock out the job quick without all the reel maintenance.

The alternative would be to mow the majority of your lawn at 2"+ with a regular rotary riding mower/ZTR, and do a smaller, more manageable, area with a 26" walk-behind reel like the Jacobsen GK526a, Eclipse 126, Deere 260A/B/C/SL, or Toro GM1600.


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to bump an old thread - I know OP wound up with a reel mower (congrats!). I'd love a used fairway or greens mower (riding for my ~1 acre to cut)
> ...


I think you nailed it.

Option 1 (trim & surrounds) seems like a good one.

I'd perhaps achieve the slightly lower HOC if a trim/surround rotary delivers a better result at a lower HOC than a standard ZTR. Then I could do the full property at a lower HOC. Then If I want to go lower in some sections, I could add on a walk-behind reel if needed.

Do trim/surrounds handle lower HOCs better than a nice ZTR? Maybe because of the separate decks providing more flex to move with surfaces?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

aug0211 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > aug0211 said:
> ...


Unless your lawn is pool-table flat, yes, a T&S machine will hug those contours much better.


----------

